# حساب حجم الخزان



## aloooo1967 (29 مارس 2015)

مساء الخير
الاخوة الكرام هل ممكن طريقه سهله لحساب حجم الخزان للحريق باختلاف قدرة المضخات؟
ولكم الشكر مقدما


----------



## magdygamal_8 (30 مارس 2015)

حساب حجم خزان الحريق يعتمد اساسا على قدرة المضخه مضروبا في مده تشغيل المضخه حسب nfpa


----------



## aloooo1967 (30 مارس 2015)

أشكرك تجاوبك
لكن اذا يوجد معادله سهله لتطبيقها


----------



## fayek9 (14 أبريل 2015)

pump flow x 3.785x time (min) /1000 يديك حجم الخزان بالمتر المكعب


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 مايو 2015)

تقوم بضرب معدل تدفق المضخة في المدة الزمنية اللازم تشغيلها وهي كالاتي:
30 minutes for light hazard
60-90 minutes for ordinary hazard
90-120 minutes for extra hazard
فمثلاً مضخة 500 ج/د و الخطورة خفيففه(light hazard)
يكون حجم الخزان كالأتي: 500*30=15,000 جالون 
باقسمه على 264 للتحويل من جالون ل متر مكعب=56 متر مكعب


----------



## Mushtaq Ali (14 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم : 
خزان ماء حريق اسطواني ارتفاعه 8.96m وقطره 13m كم سعته اوحجمه بالجالون الامريكي افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eehaboo (15 يونيو 2015)

جواب الزملاء صحيح ...


----------



## eehaboo (15 يونيو 2015)

Mushtaq Ali قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> خزان ماء حريق اسطواني ارتفاعه 8.96m وقطره 13m كم سعته اوحجمه بالجالون الامريكي افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا



وعليكم السلام ...
الحجم بالمتر المكعب = مساحة القاعدة* الارتفاع = 3.14 * (13/2)*(13/2) * 8.96 = 1188.6784 متر مكعب= 314015 جالون تقريباً ..


----------



## Mushtaq Ali (15 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا eehaboo


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لكم


----------

